
A Male Birth Control Gel Is Getting Closer to Reality - eplanit
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/male-birth-control-moves-closer-as-u-s-tests-hormone-skin-gel
======
Gibbon1
> The gel is a mix of progestin and testosterone,

This will end very badly

~~~
rc_hadoken
This might be immature to say but if you use this without questioning it
heavily...you deserve every ounce of what happens to you.

